# need id info



## Snakeman (Nov 20, 2009)

I saw this outstanding frog pic and have to know what kind it is so i can read up and get a few of them
Can anyone help me and tell me what kind it is
yes im new to froggies but when i saw this one it blew my mind
thanks
Steve
C.E.R.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Scaphiophryne gottlebei - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There you go.
I believe TWI has organized a handful of people interested in working with this species.
I'd look into that if I were you.

http://zh-hk.facebook.com/pages/Tree-Walkers-International/25604946364?ref=mf

http://www.treewalkers.org/


----------

